# how to hide VLC media player command line interface



## anandan2712 (Apr 1, 2012)

os : windows 7 sp 1 

VLC media player version 2.2.0

When open vlc media player an additional vlc window(command line interface) opening ,

how to hide that command line interface in VLC

can't able to close command line interface window, when i did total vlc closing ???


:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried going to the vlc program file in all programs and resetting the preferences


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In VLC, go to toolbar to *View/Add Interface* make sure only *Console* is selected.


----------

